# Transfer an image on Spandex



## Jeannina A. (Oct 19, 2007)

I hand-paint on clothing and am partnering with someone who makes spandex sleeves for amputees. I am hand-painting artwork onto the sleeves - some of which are tattoo designs and very detailed. The spandex sleeves are in multiple colors and I receive them flat - before they are sewn up. In an effort to save time, I'm wondering if there is a way to transfer an image onto the spandex - so that I can hand-paint over the image. I don't have any kind of transfer equipment at home other than an HP printer. I did attempt to print an image using 'Iron-on transfer' sheets for inkjet printers and dark fabrics (from an office supplies store). When I ironed it on the black spandex, I couldn't see anything.

1.) Any suggestions?
2.) If there are certain type of transfer sheets for Spandex, where can I get them? Can I print them from my home printer and use a regular iron?
3.) If I use a transfer, when I paint over it, is it possible my paint could peel off the spandex at some point if the transfer peels?

Thanks anyone for suggestions. This could save me hours per job.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Transfers don't work on dark items unless you use transfers for darks. But they have a white film backing that the transfer actually prints on. 

Transfers on stretchy items is also a challenge.

An ideal method would be sublimation. But the items would have to be light and you would need special equipment.

You could use a stencil technique to print your outline. Look at something like this EZScreenPrint - SCREEN PRINTING IN LESS THAN AN HOUR!


----------



## Jeannina A. (Oct 19, 2007)

Joe -

Thanks so much for sending this link. An outline of the image is all that I need. I can paint in all the details. I will check out their starter kit and try it out.

Thanks again!


----------

